# Beretta cx4 magazine adapter



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

I am the proud new owner of a 92fs and a cx4 both in 9mm, I was disapointed to find the magazines do not interchange. I found out after the fact that the cx4 came in several different mag configurations. Found the cx4 92 mag conversion kit 20 dollars and the mag release 30 on the beretta web site out of stock. I was wondering if someone else had a cx4 and wanted to trade mag adapters. I now have two 18 round cx style mags I wont use as all my spare mags are 92 style so would be willing to part with them as well.

Sorry if this is the wrong section for this post. Thanks in advance for any help


----------

